# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Hoe lang doe jij met een matras?

## Leontien

Iedereen koopt wel eens een matras in zijn/haar leven. Er wordt zelfs geadviseerd om elke 10 jaar een nieuw matras te kopen, omdat deze versleten zou zijn. 

Nu vraag ik me af of jij om de 10 jaar een nieuw matras koopt. Of heb je wel eens eerder een matras weggedaan en een nieuwe gekocht? Of slaap je al jaren op hetzelfde matras?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel het hieronder toe!

----------


## Nora

Het is bij mij heel verschillend hoe lang ik een matras heb. Ik heb zelfs een matras, waar ik als kind op sliep (ik ben nu 38). Deze gebruik ik nu als logeermatras, maar het slaapt nog heerlijk. In het verleden heb ik wel eens een matras gekocht, die ik na drie jaar heb weggedaan. Het sliep niet lekker. Nu heb ik weer een matras, waar ik pijn in mijn rug van krijg. Deze heb ik nu 5 jaar. Tjah, maar weer op onderzoek gaan naar een beter matras.

----------

